# Sleepy time!! (Warning - some pics are XXX)



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

Well my dogs tore up my couch, kicked me off and decided to take a nap.

Nino is a perv!!!








She had her panties on cuz it was "that time of the month".








My sleeping princess.








My poor couch!!








Rudy has better aim then Nino. Should girls hump boys like that??


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL too cute. And Carmella use to hump a male dog we had, and I asked the vet and they said it was a sign of dominance (sp).


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

boy you weren't joking about the XXX!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cute pics!!!! dont worry about the humping. my foster dad has a Chihuahua (wow that was complicating to spell!) any wasy his chihuahua a female tries to hump his morbdly obese basset hound beagle mix if he moves she gets a hissy fit and attacks him!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

is your female in heat and male not nutered?


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Love the pictures...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Not to lecture, but if she is in heat she should not be anywhere near an intact male unless you are breeding them. those panties do nothing to prevent a breeding.
also
Humping unless the dog is in heat whether it is done by the male or female is a dominance behavior and can lead to fights. I would not allow that even if it seems like play. Is she also in heat in that pict?


----------



## dandre77 (Jun 20, 2007)

Last Pic Is The $ Shot. Lol


----------

